# Drivers, turn your Nav. volume OFF



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver. 

Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure. 

I'll also go further to say if people are relying on verbal instructions to'turn left in 100 metres', they are not engaging with the maps in the most effective way. You should be looking ahead on the map often, reviewing upcoming street names, observing which roundabout exits you need to take, changed traffic conditions (yellow means busy, red means huge traffic problems), suggested alternate routes etc. 

And of course, sometimes you need to over-rule the suggested route on the trip and make your own decisions. Those who need their hand held by the voice are mindless drones. 

And don't mount your smartphone in your fan vents, that's dangerous. You need the screen to be in a position where your eyes are never really diverting from your overall windscreen vista, or a few degrees down at most. 

Or maybe your'e using Uber Navigation. I only saw this giant load of garbage last light when I rode to the city. What a crap way to get to your destination. Don't be a drongo, and install a proper navigation tool like Google Maps or Waze.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't know if to debate uber drivers aren't cabs or to debate using a blue tooth device.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

d0n said:


> I don't know if to debate uber drivers aren't cabs or to debate using a blue tooth device.


Holy crap. Mind blown. I had no clue that song was by a woman all these years of listening to it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I turn it down very very low, not off, so I know when to look at the GPS. I don't want to constantly look at the GPS all the time keeping me distracted from driving. Over 2.5k lifetime rides and not one complaint about volume from GPS



d0n said:


> I don't know if to debate uber drivers aren't cabs or to debate using a blue tooth device.


I don't like Bluetooth while driving. Tries it, don't like it


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Voice guided navigation is the domain of amateurs.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Voice guided navigation is the domain of amateurs.


Totally agree. I'll ask them to put it in the cup holder if I'm feeling rather adventurous...LoL

And I just found out this morning that you can bypass Uber Eeeeeks. Yay!!! I had no idea. Happy, happy, happy!!!

I love Black Car service. It's so nice being able to get a professional driver at just the push of a button. Aaaahhhh. And whatever i say goes.

I still appreciate UberX though. I totally expect those mules to bump their nav. What do you expect for barely over bus fare right? We're lucky some of the cars are new and the drivers are safe. Ever been in a bandit taxi?

But bumpin the nav in. Black Car? You gotta be kidding me. Your Black Car driver actually had nav visible and blairing?

If that's where Black is headed I'll just stick with Uber Eeeeeks. Maybe we should call it Uber Metro.

I guess if were barely gonna pay more than Metro...

Cheers mate


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I try to look at the destination and plan my route, including dropoff, immediately after I swipe Start Trip but before I start moving. Ideally I don't even have to look at my phone during the trip but it's hard not to at least glance at it periodically. This is possible because the area where I drive is relatively small, I am relatively familiar with it, and I often get the same (or similar) drop off locations again and again. Examples: airport, Camp Randall Stadium, State Street, certain apartment/condo complexes, certain restaurants on or near Capitol Square, etc. With the number of one way streets, and current construction, it's a fool's errand to rely on navigation.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I use a tiny bluetooth earbud to hear the navigation and hardly ever have to look at the map. It helps me keep my eyes on the road and it doesn't intrude on the passenger's trip. (I even advocate it in my post footer on this forum.)

I don't know why voice-guided navigation is said to be the mark of amateurs. It seems having to look over at a cell phone screen every minute or so seems less professional.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I use one of the funny voice options in Waze. Pax love it.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I use one of the funny voice options in Waze. Pax love it.


Ooh! I forgot about that. I gotta check that out.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Waze doesn't play nice when I am running the Uber driver app for some reason. I haven't checked it since the latest app update though. (I have a Motorola Android phone)


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I turn it down low also. I actually want it "just loud enough" that the pax can hear it if they are trying to.... This way, if it says, "Turn left on X street".... and the pax doesn't want to turn left on X street, they can override what its telling me..... As I would "always" prefer to go the customers rout, 1) because it will keep them happy, and 2) because 98% of the time, the customer takes a longer rout "because they mistakenly think" it will be shorter / faster. End result, you keep the pax happy AND you get paid more.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Coltsfan976 (Apr 16, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Disagree. In my previous career working for the fire department as a paramedic, we used multiple points of information to navigate quickly to our destination. I always want input from the app, passenger, my own senses/decision making. I don't make the app obnoxiously loud, but I do leave it on and consider its advice.
I also agree with the previous comment. If the passenger has input on the route, they can disagree with the app and suggest a quicker/preferred route. I'll let them overrule the app if they wish. They're paying for the ride, so I'll take them the direction they want.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


So do you drive or ride? Just wondering which part of you is the expert. Don't be telling other drivers what to do at not do. Dont like hearing the GPS? Get out and try another driver. I have my phone on a vent mount and works out very well with my bifocals. Don't know about Down Under, but here in the US, many states have laws prohibiting mounting anything on your windshield or dash. So thanks for your expert opinion, but no thanks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


I'm only half way through your post, but I need to use the can. May I be excused? I'll come straight back. Would that be ok?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only thing worse than a driver using GPS voice navigation is a driver who keeps his phone in his lap.


----------



## JC2004 (Apr 17, 2017)

All my passengers love the funny waze voices - no complaints yet


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

disp350 said:


> I have my phone on a vent mount and works out very well with my bifocals.


Drivers with a history of impaired vision should be banned from the platform.

Using GPS voice prompts for navigation is the same as reading a book with a CD that has Tinkerbell telling you when to turn the page.

Therefore from this moment on, I will be referring to everyone who uses this feature, as 'Tinkerbell Drivers'.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Don't be a _*drongo*_


I had to look up this word. I like it!


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Using GPS voice prompts for navigation is the same as reading a book with a CD that has Tinkerbell telling you when to turn the page.
> 
> Therefore from this moment on, I will be referring to everyone who uses this feature, as 'Tinkerbell Drivers'.


Says the guy whose avatar is HelloKitty.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Voice guided navigation is the domain of amateurs.


Since when are Uber drivers anything BUT Amateurs? When did Uber X start requiring drivers to be professional drivers?



Fishchris said:


> I turn it down low also. I actually want it "just loud enough" that the pax can hear it if they are trying to.... This way, if it says, "Turn left on X street".... and the pax doesn't want to turn left on X street, they can override what its telling me..... As I would "always" prefer to go the customers rout, 1) because it will keep them happy, and 2) because 98% of the time, the customer takes a longer rout "because they mistakenly think" it will be shorter / faster. End result, you keep the pax happy AND you get paid more.


this is what I do. I keep the audio just loud enough that I can hear it as a whisper. I don't have it connected to my bluetooth so the loudness isn't corresponding to the sound of the music.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm quite surprised at the sheer number of driver fairies in the USA (based on the responses to date). At least in Australia its only 1 out of every 10 that have the tinkerbell feature on.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Drivers with a history of impaired vision should be banned from the platform.
> 
> Using GPS voice prompts for navigation is the same as reading a book with a CD that has Tinkerbell telling you when to turn the page.
> 
> Therefore from this moment on, I will be referring to everyone who uses this feature, as 'Tinkerbell Drivers'.


Who died and made you chief troll.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> I'm quite surprised at the sheer number of driver fairies in the USA (based on the responses to date). At least in Australia its only 1 out of every 10 that have the tinkerbell feature on.


Easy to know your way around in the backwoods of Australia that probably has 2 main roads....  Lol.

But for the rest of us that live in a civilized country with more than 2 roads, navigation with turn by turn direction is essential.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

troycarpenter said:


> Says the guy whose avatar is HelloKitty.


You seem to immediatly identify the character by name, so there's a clear familiarity on your par, sunshine


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> You seem to immediatly identify the character by name, so there's a clear familiarity on your par, sunshine


That's like saying you must be Christian to recognize what Santa Clause looks like...


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In Las Vegas kinda' heat, vent mounts with AC help keep smartphone cool....too hot and it will shut down. I only need occasional glance at map. The less stuff blocking my view, the better. In LV, one pedestrian a week is killed. I want clear view all the time. Nightime is especially bad...ped dressed in all dark, leaning against a signal pole...hard to see 'em. I came across one such accident one early morning. Cops there...pedestrian dead...I took witness home.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

No doubt pedestrians are being killed by drivers who mount their GPS lower than the windshield line of sight and become complacent due to their brains switching off and being 'mommied' around the streets with a voice whispering sweet words in their ear.



steveK2016 said:


> Easy to know your way around in the backwoods of Australia that probably has 2 main roads....  Lol.
> 
> But for the rest of us that live in a civilized country with more than 2 roads, navigation with turn by turn direction is essential.


A civilized country? Do you live in a European nation?

The figures of car ownership per 1000 people is 797 in the USA and 736 in Australia. Hardly any margin at all, but you keep believing your ill-advised and misinformed view on the world.

Humanity is represented in places beyond the confines of the dusty trailer park you call home


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> You seem to immediatly identify the character by name, so there's a clear familiarity on your par, sunshine


Yes, I have daughters.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> No doubt pedestrians are being killed by drivers who mount their GPS lower than the windshield line of sight and become complacent due to their brains switching off and being 'mommied' around the streets with a voice whispering sweet words in their ear.
> 
> A civilized country? Do you live in a European nation?
> 
> ...


Hit just the right button I was looking for. Haha.

Just as an FYI, I love Australia and Australians, great people... but I had to knock your smugness a peg or two. I assure you Metro Atlanta is far from a Trailer Park and the roads here are such a pain in the ass that even if you knew every road in this sprawled city, you still couldn't know the best/fastest route from every corner in and out of the perimeter....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

How is a vent mounted phone, which the driver glances at occasionally, any different than the radio/heating/AC controls in the center dash, which the driver adjusts occasionally? I would find a windshield mounted phone (with that "Alien" looking suction cup thingy) to be very distracting and yet another blind spot. My car has enough annoying blind spots due to rollover crush test requirements and I don't need any more.

Pedestrians in this college town often step off of curbs without even looking, since they expect drivers to stop for them. I need to be able to see them easily, especially when I am on a long streak of short hops downtown, which erodes my alertness eventually.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Hit just the right button I was looking for. Haha.


Oh yea dude, im devastated by your words. Ya sure showed me !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Oh yea dude, im devastated by your words. Ya sure showed me !


#Winning


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

[QUOTE="MadTownUberD, post: 2354001, member: 97584" I would find a windshield mounted phone (with that "Alien" looking suction cup thingy) to be very distracting [/QUOTE]

You yanks really need to stop living in the fantasy world of aliens, santa claus and magical navigation fairies. Its no wonder you're mowing down pedestrians, probably thinking they are zombie vampires


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I use one of the funny voice options in Waze. Pax love it.


Every one loves the british girl on waze. "Boooooolevard"


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i don't think there's anything wrong with using voice guidance, i suppose it's less distracting in that it saves a second to take your eye off the road to look at a map. i mute mine cos it's annoying to me, "in 2 miles, turn left on....." "in 1 mile, turn left," in 100 feet, turn left on....." "turn left on......" i heard it the first time. and then if you don't take the turn it wants you to take and wants you to make a U-turn, that's even more annoying. i have it set so it only reads out alerts like the ETA when the trip starts, which is helpful so the pax have a better idea. more than that, there's just too much.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Every one loves the british girl on waze. "Boooooolevard"


That's exactly what I use. I can understand it but it sounds different than the passengers so I can always pick it out of a loud group.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

You guys are talking as if the OP was a topic for debate. It's not. Turn your voice nav off or stop driving Uber. 

/thread


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> How is a vent mounted phone, which the driver glances at occasionally, any different than the radio/heating/AC controls in the center dash, which the driver adjusts occasionally? I would find a windshield mounted phone (with that "Alien" looking suction cup thingy) to be very distracting and yet another blind spot. My car has enough annoying blind spots due to rollover crush test requirements and I don't need any more.
> 
> Pedestrians in this college town often step off of curbs without even looking, since they expect drivers to stop for them. I need to be able to see them easily, especially when I am on a long streak of short hops downtown, which erodes my alertness eventually.


Exactly, and apparently, the people in charge of automotive safety agree with this as well... Or else, they would have made it mandatory to mount your phone up above your dash, in your windshield viewing area.

I do understand that their is no "perfect solution" for this, as looking away from your windshield viewing area too much, or at the wrong time is not good either. But apparently, all things considered, the powers that be, feel it is safer to mount your phone in such a way, as to not obstruct your view through the windshield.



JaySonic said:


> You guys are talking as if the OP was a topic for debate. It's not. Turn your voice nav off or stop driving Uber.
> 
> /thread


This is simply not a good idea.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Exactly, and apparently, the people in charge of automotive safety agree with this as well...


These are not the people you should be using to bolster your arguement. Do you realize how many recalls there are each year? Just with my 2012 vehicle alone there have been three. One of which is regarding steel pieces being projected when the airbag goes off and embedding into peoples jugular, another is a fuel tank weld that fails and the car bursts into flames. And this is from one of the biggest manufacturers in the world - Toyota

I would say the safety experts are the LAST people we should trust for good decision making

Instead, you should trust the OP advice.

You're welcome.


----------



## UberBy11 (Jan 18, 2017)

If the Trolling shoe fit's wear it:


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

That's a rather asinine retort. A cliche'd paraphrase and a B-Grade meme. 

I guess nobody ever claimed Uber 'career drivers' to be the sharpest tools in the shed


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

As a driver you do whatever YOU feel is right. Some like the voice nav some don't. In the end it's your choice. No-one on this forum drives for another driver and cannot tell them how to do their jobs. All these high and mighty people posting their own thoughts acting as if they have all the answers are just ignorant. Do you.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, because a forum isnt about voicing opinions. 

Its about.. um ?


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

^^^^This


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm starting to like the Hello Kitty Aussie.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


I will continue to use voice naviagation, and my phone is mounted on my vent. Before, it was for practical reasons, but now it's just to spite you.

God, I love my vent mounts. I absolutely love them. I'm going to call them JaySonic mounts now.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm starting to like the Hello Kitty Aussie.


There's nothing a kitty likes more than a barrel full of fish. Such easy pickings !



swingset said:


> I will continue to use voice naviagation, and my phone is mounted on my vent. Before, it was for practical reasons, but now it's just to spite you.
> 
> God, I love my vent mounts. I absolutely love them. I'm going to call them JaySonic mounts now.


Suit yourself, just don't come here whining that pax are downrating you for 'no reason' and your average is 4.1


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

When I started, 4 years ago, the voice was a Brit, and man, he was hard to understand. Nevertheless, I agree, I don't like back seat drivers, and the voice reminds me too much of one, that I turn it off.



Driving and Driven said:


> I use a tiny bluetooth earbud to hear the navigation and hardly ever have to look at the map. It helps me keep my eyes on the road and it doesn't intrude on the passenger's trip. (I even advocate it in my post footer on this forum.)
> 
> I don't know why voice-guided navigation is said to be the mark of amateurs. It seems having to look over at a cell phone screen every minute or so seems less professional.


I much rather have a visual, than a voice. Voices are annoying, for me. But, since I know my city, the result of 10 years taxi driving experience, I'm not using it that much, and only have it running for the benefit of my rider. That being said, I do use it for "alternate routes" which is calculated on real time traffic data inputted into the nav system, and that is useful. I love how Google maps has greyed lines with "2 minute longer" (etc) advice displayed hovering over the alt route.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I love how Google maps has greyed lines with "2 minute longer" (etc) advice displayed hovering over the alt route.


Yep. Just tap that gray line with your finger and it becomes the active "blue line" route.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


> Yep. Just tap that gray line with your finger and it becomes the active "blue line" route.


why bother? -- just take the route and it turns blue ( I don't like taking my hands off the wheel ).


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> why bother? -- just take the route and it turns blue ( I don't like taking my hands off the wheel ).


I don't know. I'm a control freak. LOL


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I change the language in my navigation to Australian. Then tell all my pax I'm trying to learn a new language.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Go4 said:


> I change the language in my navigation to Australian. Then tell all my pax I'm trying to learn a new language.


ah go and' get stuffed, ya bloody drongo


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DocT said:


> I had to look up this word. I like it!


Flamin' galah is the all time best Aussie-ism IMO.
I also like whinging Pom though.


----------



## Charlescharles (Aug 21, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Worng


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Charlescharles said:


> Worng


My, what a well thought out and perfectly delivered entry into this discussion. Your elegance as a wordsmith of much passion has been noted.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I keep volume on..still have a 5star on lyft and ok tips


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism.


You should get some rides in Phoenix. We change the language to Spanish. I'm trying to find a way to download the angry Vietnamese voice.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm trying to find a way to download the angry Vietnamese voice.


hehe that's pretty funny.

I have some Learn-Thailand-Language CD's that I listen to between jobs, occasionally I forget to turn them off when a pax gets in. One guy asked me about it the other day, when there was an extended part in just that language, I told him I'm listening to the Koran in Thai.

He didn't talk to me after that

Ya know, since I don't use the voice nav to get around, I could apply any language I want ! Tomorrow I'm rocking some Arabic navigation and heading straight for the Jewish areas of my city.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> hehe that's pretty funny.
> 
> I have some Learn-Thailand-Language CD's that I listen to between jobs, occasionally I forget to turn them off when a pax gets in. One guy asked me about it the other day, when there was an extended part in just that language, I told him I'm listening to the Koran in Thai.
> 
> ...


I'm laughing so much I can barely type. Compose a little booklet titled "Bomb Making Made Easy" and put it on your rear floorboard.


----------



## Charlescharles (Aug 21, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> My, what a well thought out and perfectly delivered entry into this discussion. Your elegance as a wordsmith of much passion has been noted.


Its much safer to follow instruction from a vocie activated gps then, the one where you have to look at the map every 100 meters or every km which ever you do 
So yeah


----------



## Spacey (Apr 17, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> ... the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure...
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the pep talk. Your post reeks of entitlement.

Uber says in their contract that the driver is responsible for navigating the safest and most efficient route. If the driver needs audio to get around then it's up to the driver - not the passenger and not you.

From reading your posts in this thread you seem like an obnoxious person who is condescending and generally mean. Maybe the driver turned it up loud because he read your passenger reviews and he didn't want to talk to you? There are many possibilities besides being unprofessional.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


I leave the volume on low on mine.

A passenger can NOT accuse a Driver of " Long Hauling" him when he himself HEARS Ubers instructions given to the Driver via the app !

I dare to add ,if this is the biggest " "problem" in your life . . . you should be Blessed with more.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm laughing so much I can barely type. Compose a little booklet titled "Bomb Making Made Easy" and put it on your rear floorboard.


The idiots would steal it.
Then ,when caught,blame you !



Spacey said:


> Wow, thanks for the pep talk. Your post reeks of entitlement.
> 
> Uber says in their contract that the driver is responsible for navigating the safest and most efficient route. If the driver needs audio to get around then it's up to the driver - not the passenger and not you.
> 
> From reading your posts in this thread you seem like an obnoxious person who is condescending and generally mean. Maybe the driver turned it up loud because he read your passenger reviews and he didn't want to talk to you? There are many possibilities besides being unprofessional.


Might be a " Vision Impaired" driver !

HANDICAP DESCRIMINATION !


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


 Did the driver get you from point a to point b safely and in a timely manner? If yes you have nothing to complain about. If you don't want to hear the navigation call a limousine and put the privacy partition up or better yet buy yourself a car and drive yourself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> Did the driver get you from point a to point b safely and in a timely manner? If yes you have nothing to complain about. If you don't want to hear the navigation call a limousine and put the privacy partition up or better yet buy yourself a car and drive yourself.


We need bullet proof window partitions.
Who will they complain to when cars are self driving ?

Gasp !
They will have to deal with themselves !


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I never liked voice navigation even before I did Uber. I can multitask. With the upfront fares I like taking the longer route that I know without needing to hear a voice tell me to go a different way


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The only thing worse than a driver using GPS voice navigation is a driver who keeps his phone in his lap.


No, the only thing worse than a driver using voice navigation is a pax using voice navigation during their ride, as though they intend to keep you in check.


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

For me it's realy simple. 
If a PAX can expect me to listen to their shitty 'Tunes' . . .
Then they can listen to the lovely Mrs Google & have a complete understanding why I am intending to turn down this street & tell me they know a better way which on most occasions is longer & puts more money in my bank. . .


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

Why in the hell would I turn off the volume on my nav?

It keeps me from having to repeatedly take my eyes off the road, which is a danger for me.
It makes it clear to the rider that I am following GPS directions and not just taking them on the long route to make extra money.


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> [QUOTE="MadTownUberD, post: 2354001, member: 97584" I would find a windshield mounted phone (with that "Alien" looking suction cup thingy) to be very distracting


You yanks really need to stop living in the fantasy world of aliens, santa claus and magical navigation fairies. Its no wonder you're mowing down pedestrians, probably thinking they are zombie vampires[/QUOTE]

There are plenty of Zombies in Sydney in the wee hours of the morning strolling around in another world just trying to get run over


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

No matter how many shades of grey there may be, there don't seem to be any in this thread. 

I'm happily munching popcorn.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Noobs always got something to complain about. Leave volume up and loud so we both know where we are going or ask me to let you out so you can walk.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Suit yourself, just don't come here whining that pax are downrating you for 'no reason' and your average is 4.1


Crikey! Me ratings are 4.92 and I can't figure out why! I let my pax hear the turn by turn navigation!

You know how they say the toilet flushes the wrong way in Australia? Because it's bizarro world down there or something? I think you exist to prove that whatever a person does here that's right can be said to be wrong somewhere else in the universe. Like you're kryptonite for sanity or logic.

It's a working theory.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

`
Strewth! Coming on a bit strong there Jayso nic.

I have found the best course of action with the nav is to simply turn the sound off and dictate the directions yourself....
This can be done quietly or loudly, or with a Scottish accent, a German accent or whatever gets your motor running for that particular rider.
There truly is nothing more satisfying than cruising along the road, doing your own verbal .....(starting off gently) ....500 metres turn left into Paradise Parade.. 400 metres.... 300 metres turn left...(voice escalating).....200 metres turn left into Paradise Parade....*100 metres turn left*...(really really urgent voice).....*50 friggin metres to turn left dude!!!..10 metres to turn or we'll all die!!
*
Once around the corner, your voice should take on a congratulatory tone as you recommence the dialogue....*.fantastic left turn manoeuvre there - excellent execution - Onward!!! *

The other really good aspect of the* 'self audio navigational aid'* is the ability to invoke surreptitious or subliminal messages to the pax.
On a hot day, by turning up the heating and intoning the authoritative navigational message voice with a demand like "your comfort is of our primary concern, please remove any items of clothing which may hinder your desired comfort level" our driver is able also to strip down to his own comfort level. i.e. underwear or naked.
If there are any questions from the pax, the driver can simply brush these away with a directive from 'the voice'.

Please don't caught up in the 'off the shelf' crappy navigational audio. Any driver worth his hands on the pax wheel, needs to get a hold of this and give it a shake.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I turn it down very very low, not off, so I know when to look at the GPS. I don't want to constantly look at the GPS all the time keeping me distracted from driving. Over 2.5k lifetime rides and not one complaint about volume from GPS
> 
> I don't like Bluetooth while driving. Tries it, don't like it


A quick glance will tell you the next two streets/exits. If you cant remember 2 things for 10 minutes, go see a doc.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Trebor said:


> A quick glance will tell you the next two streets/exits. If you cant remember 2 things for 10 minutes, go see a doc.


Yeah, I wasn't asking for advice


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

swingset said:


> Crikey! Me ratings are 4.92 and I can't figure out why! I let my pax hear the turn by turn navigation!
> 
> You know how they say the toilet flushes the wrong way in Australia? Because it's bizarro world down there or something? I think you exist to prove that whatever a person does here that's right can be said to be wrong somewhere else in the universe. Like you're kryptonite for sanity or logic.
> 
> It's a working theory.


Not working very well though, is it?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should shut up, and accept a ride three times less than what it should be, you ungrateful passenger. I also bet you didn't tip either you cheapskate.



JaySonic said:


> Drivers with a history of impaired vision should be banned from the platform.
> 
> Using GPS voice prompts for navigation is the same as reading a book with a CD that has Tinkerbell telling you when to turn the page.
> 
> Therefore from this moment on, I will be referring to everyone who uses this feature, as 'Tinkerbell Drivers'.


I would one star you for sure. I bet your passenger rating is in the threes. I bet you also think we have to listen to your crappy day. All the drivers you have are just hoping you shut up.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Because it's better to look at the display instead, so you can be distracted? I'd rather arrive safely, following the correct instructions on how to reach my destination by having the audio turned on. Thank you very much. What is it with drivers who think their's is the only way to do things. Do what works for you and keeps you safest.


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Maybe you should shut up, and accept a ride three times less than what it should be, you ungrateful passenger. I also bet you didn't tip either you cheapskate.
> 
> I would one star you for sure. I bet your passenger rating is in the threes. I bet you also think we have to listen to your crappy day. All the drivers you have are just hoping you shut up.


We don't care about your day either Steve



corniilius said:


> Because it's better to look at the display instead, so you can be distracted? I'd rather arrive safely, following the correct instructions on how to reach my destination by having the audio turned on. Thank you very much. What is it with drivers who think their's is the only way to do things. Do what works for you and keeps you safest.


How do you call yourself a driver if you dont know your way around?

#taxidriversdontusegps


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Trebor said:


> We don't care about your day either Steve
> 
> How do you call yourself a driver if you dont know your way around?
> 
> #taxidriversdontusegps


LOL!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Because it's better to look at the display instead, so you can be distracted? I'd rather arrive safely, following the correct instructions on how to reach my destination by having the audio turned on. Thank you very much. What is it with drivers who think their's is the only way to do things. Do what works for you and keeps you safest.


Yes audio nav is much better, it tells you where to turn rather than 200 feet which can come so sudden you miss the turn.

It's up to the pax, if it bothers them and they know where they are going I"m happy to turn it off.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I have done 5 trips and nobody complained yet , fu****** k uber riders.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Mine is on full blast and my lyft rating is 4.98 after 800+ rides


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Holy crap. Mind blown. I had no clue that song was by a woman all these years of listening to it.


You think Pat Benatar sounds like a dude?

Not sure if serious....


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Take a cab next time dirt bag. You would be the first one to scream if you Goober amde the wrong turn or went 1/2 mile further than you think you paid for


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

If I turn down the volume how can I hear "my" music while I drive?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Trebor said:


> How do you call yourself a driver if you dont know your way around?
> 
> #taxidriversdontusegps


Passengers on Uber sometimes complain, and fares are reduced if the Partner doesn't follow the GPS. The Uber Partner is just covering his ass.

Taxi drivers are considered professional, and are expected to make their own decisions as to routes.


----------



## Uberhousewife (Feb 19, 2017)

Unprofessional? Is it a profession to be paid less than minimum wage? I didn't realize it. I thought it was a volunteer charity to drive people around for Uber. I'm sure you must be mistaken thinking that Uber drivers make any money. Sound ON, Sound OFF, you still only get tips 1 in 10 people. Nice, mean, chatty, silent, free candy and water or nothing....>Still only get tips 1 in 10 people. Sign, no sign, talk about it; don't talk about. Do favors or don't.....it still comes out like a charity. Wait until you can no longer drive your car because it's worn out from Uber. Have fun buying a new car and then ask yourself if you are a professional idiot.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Passengers on Uber sometimes complain, and fares are reduced if the Partner doesn't follow the GPS. The Uber Partner is just covering his ass.
> 
> Taxi drivers are considered professional, and are expected to make their own decisions as to routes.


Agreed. This is why I take the route on the gps even though I may know a "shortcut". I have been struck with a fare adjustment request only a couple of times, but 1 is too many. I have always prevailed though.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A little bit off topic, but while we are talking about routes: on occasion the GPS will take me down a really really bumpy road full of potholes that's bad on my suspension. I will actually ask the passenger if I can take a different route instead and I've even offered them like $2 for their troubles and they always allowed me to take the different route but refused the money. Sometimes I've taken a less than efficient route, like when I'm trying to avoid a train but made the wrong call, or when the GPS thought there was a thru Street where there wasn't, and I've done the same thing. Offered $2. They've refused the money. Nice pax in the Midwest.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> A little bit off topic, but while we are talking about routes: on occasion the GPS will take me down a really really bumpy road full of potholes that's bad on my suspension. I will actually ask the passenger if I can take a different route instead and I've even offered them like $2 for their troubles and they always allowed me to take the different route but refused the money. Sometimes I've taken a less than efficient route, like when I'm trying to avoid a train but made the wrong call, or when the GPS thought there was a thru Street where there wasn't, and I've done the same thing. Offered $2. They've refused the money. Nice pax in the Midwest.


Never, under any circumstances, give a pax money. We don't make enough to begin with.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

So, Hello Kitty, shut up! You have no idea what you are talking about. A driver having the app turned up is not professional? By your standards? Ohhhhhh, I'm scared! I like to keep the volume at a level where I am pretty sure the pax can just hear it. If they don't like the directions being offered by the GPS (Get Pax there Safe) they are free to amend these directions. I always ask the pax if going the shown route sounds about right or if they do or do not want to take a toll road. Once we are both happy we hit the road and (almost always) get to the destination with a happy driver and a happy pax.

Offer a pax money? No! Simply tell the pax that you are going to take a more favorable route for both of you. If they object then take the route suggested but take it very slowly!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Never, under any circumstances, give a pax money. We don't make enough to begin with.


I get it, I am sending the wrong message. But what if by offering pax $2 I am saving $3 of wear and tear on my car? I've never had anyone take me up on it. But I get your point.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get it, I am sending the wrong message. But what if by offering pax $2 I am saving $3 of wear and tear on my car? I've never had anyone take me up on it. But I get your point.


You offer pax money!?


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Your car, your rules. Have NAV volume up or off. Go the route you feel best as long as you are not knowingly cheating the Pax. 
I myself have NAV volume just loud enough so I can hear. I follow the GPS most of the times but not always. Since some of you here seems to care, I have 4.94 rating with just under 2000 trips.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get it, I am sending the wrong message. But what if by offering pax $2 I am saving $3 of wear and tear on my car? I've never had anyone take me up on it. But I get your point.


Say the money to buy a beer when you get off. They need us more than we need them. That's why we're in business.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The only thing worse than a driver using GPS voice navigation is a driver who keeps his phone in his lap.


That's ridiculous! Many of the college students that I drive use their own GPS to make sure that I am on the straight and narrow. Our GPS's talk together in some weird harmony. If I did not use a verbal GPS device the kids would increase the volume on their phones to "help me out".


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't use voice at all and mine phone is always on mute. Reason is because I am Deaf and it worthless for me to use it


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh by the way, Don't give them your hard earned $ man. You are providing them with a service in exchange for $.
They are NOT doing you a favor by allowing you to drive their precious selves around in your private car!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Every time you step on the brakes, shift gears, and hit potholes you are incurring costs. You may not have swiped your credit card at the maintenance shop yet, but you are incurring costs. So consider that in the routes you take. I prefer nice, smooth concrete over wavy/holey/patched asphalt, especially in my BMW. Blindly following navigation may result in subjecting your vehicle to sub par road quality.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


I keep volume loud...too bad


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

My phone's sound goes straight to my left ear, including navigation, ping sound, and all others. My phone doesn't make any audible sound for the passengers, but I always hear what's going on.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Are you a driver too? I hope so...Talking the way you are...And your a well known member so don't wanna step on your shoes...

I say the drivers can leave it how the Hell the want to leave it...sometimes when it is loud you get occupied and riders know your doing your job..

Screw what the rider has to hear what about everything the driver has to hear...

This is a dumb post.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just explain to my pax that I have to have the volume on the nav before the trip start. Being blind doesn't have to be a handicap. If they want to sit in the front seat I say I can move my seeing eye dog to the back for them. They always so "There is no dog in the front."
"Damn, he must have run away at the last stop again."


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Coachman said:


> The only thing worse than a driver using GPS voice navigation is a driver who keeps his phone in his lap.


Yea, why in hell do they have voice navigation in the app anyway?
Just a little "tongue in cheek'.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I disagree I like to know the driver is going the right way.


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

I wear a headset and usually listen to the GPS app over the headset (definitely safer to listen to directions too IMHO), but occasionally I will have a well-intentioned (but annoying) passenger who insists on giving me a blow by blow (turn by turn) commentary of where I should go. If that occurs I flick the headset off and the directions become audible in the car and PAX realises that I already have the directions to destination. Of course, I always encourage PAXs to provide the best route.

Of course, I don't want to miss the Waze alerts for accidents or mobile speed traps, or the Metroview GPS alerts advising of the endless change in speed limits that we have in Bris. Unfortunately, its a haven for speed cameras in this part of the world.

PS Hello Kitty you sound like a dead-set know-all smart arse. Don't give us down-under antipodean drongos a bad name mate. Fair suck of the sav.

BB


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Yea, why in hell do they have voice navigation in the app anyway?


It is absolutely important. There are many times voice navigation tells you things like what lane to be in, this can't be seen on the navigation screen.

I can't believe voice navigation is even an issue. Yes it shouldn't be played at 100db, but reminders about when/where to turn are important in heavy fast moving traffic. There are also times during a long ride that you could be in conversation with a pax and the navigation can remind you that a turn or exit is quickly approaching.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Most people would be embarassed by such a post unless they were a troll, eh Jaysonic?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


This is what you get with bare minimum price is bare minimum service. That is the way uber wants it. Bottom of the barrel. Pony up if you want better transportation. Uber is a bus on wheels now. 25 cents more then the bus here in dc. You get a car that will move and a driver that is alive but no extras.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't get through this lengthy thread, but, to numerous smug jerks; why would you possibly care whether another driver has his GPS audio on?

Reminds me of this, "People with tattoos don't mind if you don't have any".


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

i have the sound go to my bluetooth, the main reason is i know as a pax its super annoying hearing the directions. another reason is i dont want the pax to start saying oh no go this way turn right here and become a super annoying backseat driver.. and the last reason is if I decide id prefer going a different way, if the gps says turn here and i dont the pax will then start questioning what i'm doing.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> i have the sound go to my bluetooth, the main reason is i know as a pax its super annoying hearing the directions. another reason is i dont want the pax to start saying oh no go this way turn right here and become a super annoying backseat driver.. and the last reason is if I decide id prefer going a different way, if the gps says turn here and i dont the pax will then start questioning what i'm doing.


Yep. I like to give the pax a nice pleasant ride, in which I focus on driving so they can focus on whatever it is they like: chatting with me, staring out the window, playing with their phone, etc. I have to watch the chatting though; a couple of times I almost missed or missed a turn because I was into the conversation!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with having voice directions. In my market, I can easily have dropoffs in any of three surrounding states. No way am I expected to know every little nook and cranny road in my head. And I don't want to have look away from the road at a screen, when I can just get the directions in my ear.

I use a bluetooth, so the pax don't hear the turn by turn instructions. And it also makes me seem like I always know where I'm going, since they don't hear the nav. It also makes them less likely to notice in the rare event that I make a wrong turn somewhere.

Keep in mind that UberX is intended for amateurs. Many people do it full time, but it's really designed as a part time, drive in your spare time, application.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get it, I am sending the wrong message. But what if by offering pax $2 I am saving $3 of wear and tear on my car? I've never had anyone take me up on it. But I get your point.


At X rates, that's almost 3 miles you are giving back to your pax. Did your alternate route really deviate beyond 3 miles? If so, you are adding 3 miles to your vehicle versus taking the shorter but bumpy road?

Ask the pax if it's ok, if they say yes, take the deviated route. If they are upset about the extra 2 blocks you took, they'll get a fare review and reimbursement. If they aren't upset about it, you made an extra $0.05. Congrats!

But definitely stop offering money to your pax.

Chances are, with up front pricing, even if you did take a 3 mile deviated route, the pax probably isn't getting charged more anyways. So not only are they paying the same low fare, you gave them a $2 discount? Come on man...

At least when I started, the most I would do is if I missed a turn that added 2 minutes to the route, I would end the trip 2 minutes early. I stopped that with a quickness, most people don't care and if they do care, they're going to rate you poorly no matter what you do or offer.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

MadTownUberD Offering a pax $2? Nice gesture, but I agree with steveK2016 , that's nuts.

Remember, the pax know how much they save in price and convenience compared to taxis, or public transportation.

I agree to explain to riders if it's obvious that you're detouring off the straightest path. Offering them cash leaves them with the impression that you're making a lot of money driving Uber.

And that ain't the case


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tradedate said:


> MadTownUberD Offering a pax $2? Nice gesture, but I agree with steveK2016 , that's nuts.
> 
> Remember, the pax know how much they save in price and convenience compared to taxis, or public transportation.
> 
> ...


Exactly, and that is why I contend the exact opposite. 
Upon entering the car, a demand of a $5 navigational aid transportation fee should be made to the pax.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Alright guys! I am going to take the routes I want (all smooth concrete), explain to them why (Uber doesn't reimburse me for brakes and suspension repairs), and see what happens to my ratings. The one road in question I am thinking of is pretty bad. So I guess if the pax doesn't get charged more for the longer route, the only penalty they pay is time?


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion as a rider, and your preference to the voiced guided navigation, but as a driver, I think voice guided navigation seems professional for taxi and rideshare.
Because I don't have to pay full attention to the GPS screen but the road instead, that means safer driving. Glue your eyes to the GPS screen is not safe and professional.
Another benefit of voice and visual guided navigation is the pax know that we're not taking them a tour by our desire, but following the GPS. and then they can direct us with their own route if they think the GPS is taking them on a tour. 
I myself would like to know where they driver is taking me when I take a taxi or rideshare. I find it useful as a pax to listen to the voice guided navigation.
It all comes down to personal preference for riders, but drivers should use both audio and video guided navigation unless the pax request to have the voice off. The volume should be loud enough to hear, not too loud because that's irritating.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

I hate the phone mounted on the dashboard it takes away from the view of the road.. I keep mine in my air vents but with the angle its at its level with the top of my steering well and just to the right, so its barely diverting my eyes.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Alright guys! I am going to take the routes I want (all smooth concrete), explain to them why (Uber doesn't reimburse me for brakes and suspension repairs), and see what happens to my ratings. The one road in question I am thinking of is pretty bad. So I guess if the pax doesn't get charged more for the longer route, the only penalty they pay is time?


Bingo. Make it clear that the road is bad, if it's a well known bad road, most pax I think can understand. As long as you aren't going faaaaar beyond the route, I don't think it'd be an issue. Depends on the people in your market.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

You cant operate as a for hire vehicle here with any type of headset or you risk getting a summons. I simply turn the volume off and look ahead on the map so I dont miss any turns. Its pretty easy to do. And if I am driving a route I know, I dont even use the gps. I turn ky phone off until we arrive to conserve battery.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> You cant operate as a for vehicle here with any type of headset or you risk getting a summons. I simply turn the volume off and look ahead on the map so I dont miss any turns. Its pretty easy to do. And if I am driving a route I know, I dont even use the gps. I turn ky phone off until we arrive to conserve battery.


Might be a NYC thing, but almost all the UberBlack and SUV (mostly driving Black Tahoes) all seem to have an earpiece in their left ear. Probably so they can talk to their dispatch, or at least listen to their dispatch, even if there's a pax in the vehicle.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I have my Nav set loud enough for me to hear it and the passengers can probably hear it as well. I often will confirm at the beginning of a ride that the route selected by the Nav is the best way, or offer the passenger an option of telling me a better route to take if they are familiar with the destination. I think this combination is ideal for reducing complaints about "going the wrong way" or "getting lost".

My choice is also influenced by the fact that I dislike ear pieces and almost all headphones.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> [QUOTE="MadTownUberD, post: 2354001, member: 97584" I would find a windshield mounted phone (with that "Alien" looking suction cup thingy) to be very distracting


You yanks really need to stop living in the fantasy world of aliens, santa claus and magical navigation fairies. Its no wonder you're mowing down pedestrians, probably thinking they are zombie vampires[/QUOTE]
Some of them are, though.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Take the route you know is best. If you think by doing so will take you 1/2 mile out of the way, tell the pax you will end the ride when you 1/2 mile from the destination. They will pay the same amount and you will not have torn up your car. Generally, this is simply a non-issue. Just let them know why you are taking the route you are taking and that will be the end of it. Never, never, ever offer cash payment to anyone for any reason. If they have a beef they can give an unsatisfactory report (no worries, I have lots of them) and if you get the impression that they are really unhappy be sure to report them to Uber as well. 1 star them and then a follow-up with a rider report to Uber. Uber might give them a refund and adjust the fare but again, nothing to be concerned about. I carry little or no cash in the first place and I want every rider to believe I don't need and do not have cash on board for my own safety.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Isn't ending the trip early an insurance issue? What if you get into an accident after you end the trip but before the rider exits the vehicle?

I carry a small amount of cash (<$10) in plain sight in my center dash cargo slot. #1: it sends the subtle message that people have been tipping me (like a tip jar). #2: I missed out on a tip once because I didn't have change for a larger denomination. Never again.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Isn't ending the trip early an insurance issue? What if you get into an accident after you end the trip but before the rider exits the vehicle?
> 
> I carry a small amount of cash (<$10) in plain sight in my center dash cargo slot. #1: it sends the subtle message that people have been tipping me (like a tip jar). #2: I missed out on a tip once because I didn't have change for a larger denomination. Never again.


That's the main reason I stopped doing it, but from my understanding, since the pax never left your vehicle, you are still covered under the liability insurance. Just like I could have ended the trip sitting in a parking lot and before the pax gets out, a car t-bones me. Since the pax hasn't left the vehicle, he'd still be covered under the insurance.

Similar to if a pax cancels mid trip. The advise is to continue the trip and get the trip adjusted by CSR. In such cases I believe you are still covered.

I wouldn't want to test that theory though...


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Might be a NYC thing, but almost all the UberBlack and SUV (mostly driving Black Tahoes) all seem to have an earpiece in their left ear. Probably so they can talk to their dispatch, or at least listen to their dispatch, even if there's a pax in the vehicle.


Or so they look like bodyguards as well. Part of the UberBlack experience.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Isn't ending the trip early an insurance issue?


I know here in PA you're covered when you're online whether there is a PAX in the car or not. Now could it be an issue though? I'm sure they'd fight it since you'd have a PAX in your car when you aren't on a ride.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Good point about the insurance. Still, never give out cash!!!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I have always left voice nav turned off, never needed it, and I find it annoying to me (definitely if I'm talking to pax), let alone the pax getting annoyed by it, the visual prompts on screen are more than enough (as long as it's accurate and not laggy), and the quick glance at the phone (enough to get pertnant information) is not enough time to cause issue, if the slight glance at your phone is enough to cause you issues while driving or if you are easily distracted by unrelated stimuli (road signs, billboards, car stereo display, etc.), you shouldn't be driving anyway, and should have your license revoked

Depending on length of trips, you should know your city well enough to know where every interstate freeway, US Route, and state route lead you, meaning for any trip of any moderate distance, you should know how to get from say one suburb to another without even looking at navigation guidance, if, for example, you need a GPS to get from your home to your local airport, having a transportation for hire job is a VERY bad idea, hell, I have a friend that lives 3 states away, and on only 3 trips there and back, I can comfortably make it there without any navigational guidance


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

If you want a professional driver, pay for a professional driver. Don't expect champagne at a beer price. I always leave my nav audio on so I can focus on the road and everyone else on it, and only need to look at the GPS when I get an audible cue that there's a turn coming up or I should be in a certain lane for an upcoming intersection. Audio commands like "exit right, then keep left" have saved my butt many times in heavy traffic where multiple highways converge and drivers are weaving in and out of the lanes so I can't take my eyes off the road long enough to decipher what the GPS visual map is trying to show me. There have also been many times when the pax knows from personal experience what route the GPS will tell me to take, and suggest an easier way (i.e. one they're more familiar with) to get where they're going. If they're willing to give me turn by turn directions, then I'll kill the audio and let them play backseat driver. They're paying me, which makes them the boss.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Might be a NYC thing, but almost all the UberBlack and SUV (mostly driving Black Tahoes) all seem to have an earpiece in their left ear. Probably so they can talk to their dispatch, or at least listen to their dispatch, even if there's a pax in the vehicle.


Ok you got me. For Hire vehicles who receive calls from a black car dispatcher use a 2 way radio to communicate with their dispatcher but i dont believe uber has dispatchers so if you're not driving for a black car service and the tlc stop you , you're ****ed.

Funny you say that. My pax always call me "boss "rather than my first name. Makes me feel like a big shot running things.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> I hate the phone mounted on the dashboard it takes away from the view of the road.. I keep mine in my air vents but with the angle its at its level with the top of my steering well and just to the right, so its barely diverting my eyes.


Not to mention on a hot day it cools the phone down, and mine gets waaaay to fricken hot sitting in the window/sun.

But the real upside is it's offending Croc Dundee, so that's a super upside.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


"Shut up, Meg" -Peter Griffin


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have two phone mounts (one for Uber, one for Lyft). The primary mount is a windshield mount is a long-pole that sets the phone in front of the dash, but just below the windshield line so it doesn't obstruct the view. The secondary mount is a vent clip because of the way my dash curves. I also have a Garmin GPS with a short arm mounted at the bottom of the windshield for my day-job (Uber/Lyft is easier to use Google maps navigation). Why does the OP seem to care where my phone is mounted as long as it's not in my lap or violating any local/state laws!?



SEPA_UberDude said:


> Audio commands like "exit right, then keep left" have saved my butt many times in heavy traffic where multiple highways converge and drivers are weaving in and out of the lanes so I can't take my eyes off the road long enough to decipher what the GPS visual map is trying to show me


As for voice navigation, I think it's a matter of preference. My community is fairly small, not ridiculously complex with one ways, and has good lighting/street signs, and not a lot of traffic so I can glance at the map periodically and know where to go without voice navigation which I find personally find annoying. But when I ride in another Uber or Lyft I'm not going to ding the driver for having voice navigation on if that's the safest and most efficient way for them to operate, unless it's obnoxiously loud. I turn on the voice nav when I'm navigating an unfamiliar city with complicated freeway interchanges, etc (on a personal or real-job trip, not rideshare) and then turn it off again as soon as I'm out of that situation.



SEPA_UberDude said:


> There have also been many times when the pax knows from personal experience what route the GPS will tell me to take, and suggest an easier way (i.e. one they're more familiar with) to get where they're going. If they're willing to give me turn by turn directions, then I'll kill the audio and let them play backseat driver. They're paying me, which makes them the boss.


Happens to me all the time. Unless they're falling down drunk and try telling me to go west when the address is obviously east. Reverse happens frequently too, the GPS will take me down a myriad of residential streets that saves 0.2 miles when the major roads are obviously faster. One advantage of not having audio nav on, I can take my preferred route and the GPS silently updates without the pax knowing it unless they're staring at the screen (which I have mounted in the center of the car visible if they want to watch it)



steveK2016 said:


> Since when are Uber drivers anything BUT Amateurs? When did Uber X start requiring drivers to be professional drivers?


I'm a professional driver and also drive for UberX on the side 



BoboBig said:


> This is a dumb post.


I was wondering how the heck it became a featured thread, but I just realized I'm contributing to the problem. <facepalm>



MadTownUberD said:


> Isn't ending the trip early an insurance issue? What if you get into an accident after you end the trip but before the rider exits the vehicle?





steveK2016 said:


> Similar to if a pax cancels mid trip. The advise is to continue the trip and get the trip adjusted by CSR. In such cases I believe you are still covered.


Laws probably vary state to state but my attitude is no active ride, no insurance coverage, ergo GTFO of my car.


steveK2016 said:


> I wouldn't want to test that theory though...


Smart man.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Voice guided navigation is the domain of amateurs.


You're way over thinking things.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The only thing worse than a driver using GPS voice navigation is a driver who keeps his phone in his lap.


I like to hold mine against the steering wheel while I drive.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Bluetooth is fine. PAX are amazed that I know where I am going because my phone in not even visible. Voice commands are as reliable as map gazing.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

If you're well known and still using voice turn by turn you're in the wrong business! It's annoying especially when a pax decides to turn on their gps. Safety first, always of course. But if your in your part of town or even the same county you'd think you're familiar with a lot of the streets, businesses and even traffic patterns so then you don't need voice! I just glance at the phone look at destination and be like oh they are going to this and that street by the airport, easy I know I'll take this freeway get off this exit turn here and oh it's on the right side of Course. But if that's what works for you I'm just saying. If you've been driving for some time now you should know your area especially but other cities around you. If you mount your phone on the windshield left side it will be right in front there for there's no need to take your eyes off the road and doesn't block you're view what's so ever


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Voice guided navigation is the domain of amateurs.


??? 
Your statement screams ignorance.

Try driving here in Los Angeles with 21,000 miles of Roads and over 500 miles of freeway many 3-6 lanes wide.

Los Angeles is over 4000 square miles. Never know you can get a ping taking you to San Diego which is another 4000 square miles.

http://www.laalmanac.com/transport/tr01.php


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I know the main roads in the town I live in pretty well, but there are many residential areas that I've not driven into before. GPS assistance provides for the most efficient means of finding where I'm going.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Whothought said:


> ???
> Your statement screams ignorance.
> 
> Try driving here in Los Angeles with 21,000 miles of Roads and over 500 miles of freeway many 3-6 lanes wide.
> ...


And what does that have to do with having voice on or off? I for one can see the GPS just fine without it being 'distracting'. Hell, I consider the voice more distracting, especially given how uneven it pops up.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> No doubt pedestrians are being killed by drivers who mount their GPS lower than the windshield line of sight and become complacent due to their brains switching off and being 'mommied' around the streets with a voice whispering sweet words in their ear.
> 
> A civilized country? Do you live in a European nation?
> 
> ...


Isn't the voice on so they don't _have to_ look down at the phone?



JaySonic said:


> You guys are talking as if the OP was a topic for debate. It's not. Turn your voice nav off or stop driving Uber.
> 
> /thread


Change your shirt, or stop being on Earth. /post
(just, you know, as long as we're pretending to be authoritarians with absolute power over people)

I think voice navigation is stupid and I hate it. And I don't care who feels the same cuz I'm not doing their driving, nor they mine. But why did anyone engage this kitty? It's so bizarre how there are 8 pages instead of just a lone OP and everyone else saying "ok, who cares what that guy said about it since he isn't affecting the inside of _my _car.

Y'all been trolled. Or most f'y'all.


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> And what does that have to do with having voice on or off? I for one can see the GPS just fine without it being 'distracting'. Hell, I consider the voice more distracting, especially given how uneven it pops up.


Bluetooth


----------



## Maderas (Apr 28, 2015)

The thing that I like the most about the GPS, is it can tell you if traffic is backed up on a particular route and for how long. 
That allows me to choose another route if I want to. Plus, I use the Bluetooth, never had a complaint from a passenger.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber, by definition, is NOT a service where you can expect a "professional" driver to pick you up (excluding Uber X). If that's what you are looking for then you need to call a cab, a car service or a limo. Ride sharing (you do remember what you signed up for, right?) is just a bunch of soccer Mom's and Dad's using some free time between taking the kids to school and picking them up and dropping them off and picking them up. If anyone expects their driver to be anything more than that, that's the riders problem and not the drivers problem! Those of us who tried to turn this into a business are left muttering to ourselves about how badly we are being treated when the business was never meant to be something anyone could make a living doing.
We are the pawns and Uber is the only one playing chess!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The takeaway message we should get from this thread is that we drive in different markets, with different levels of route complication (I know mine pretty well and it's not a big area), and we all have different styles. So maybe we should all get some libertarian religion and stop telling each other what to do.

By the way that Aussie guy is laughing his arse off about now.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


I'd argue it's best to keep it on.
1 Pax knows you're not taking them on some circuitous route
2 Pax often knows a better route than gps


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

This Thread is absolute stupidity Goodbay.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I found voice navigation as a driver, annoying and stopped using it after the first couple of days. And it was more annoying as a pax, especially when the driver has it blaring through their six or seven audio system speakers.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I dont care what you use. You get me from point A to point B and nav is telling you who cares.

Whats next pax complain about drivers wearing glasses. Next thread "My driver has impaired vision,nav voice on,always annoyed and has a tip sign"

You get from A to B safely stf and take ypur ride


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I dont care what you use. You get me from point A to point B and nav is telling you who cares.
> 
> Whats next pax complain about drivers wearing glasses. Next thread "My driver has impaired vision,nav voice on,always annoyed and has a tip sign"
> 
> You get from A to B safely stf and take ypur ride


The op is a driver.

What annoys drivers is certainly going to annoy pax. But most here don't care very much of their pax...



Jermin8r89 said:


> Whats next pax complain about drivers wearing glasses.


Sounds like an eighth grade rebuttal!


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Drivers with a history of impaired vision should be banned from the platform.
> 
> Using GPS voice prompts for navigation is the same as reading a book with a CD that has Tinkerbell telling you when to turn the page.
> 
> Therefore from this moment on, I will be referring to everyone who uses this feature, as 'Tinkerbell Drivers'.


Yea...we need to become expert navigators for the net pay of 30 cents a hour after destroying our vehicles and washing them over and over and supplying a/c, waters, snacks.....i will drive with my navigation FULL blast and the pax paying next to nothing for a pampered luxury ride will sit there and like it!! Because i drive in the biggest city in the country and dont have a clue where im going half the time hahaha its like you calling out the hamburger flipper for not knowing what his spatula handle is made out of! Hmm is this poplar or birch?? Lolol anyway time to wipe my ass.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> If you're well known and still using voice turn by turn you're in the wrong business! It's annoying especially when a pax decides to turn on their gps. Safety first, always of course. But if your in your part of town or even the same county you'd think you're familiar with a lot of the streets, businesses and even traffic patterns so then you don't need voice! I just glance at the phone look at destination and be like oh they are going to this and that street by the airport, easy I know I'll take this freeway get off this exit turn here and oh it's on the right side of Course. But if that's what works for you I'm just saying. If you've been driving for some time now you should know your area especially but other cities around you. If you mount your phone on the windshield left side it will be right in front there for there's no need to take your eyes off the road and doesn't block you're view what's so ever


Sorry but my first name is Rand but my last is not Mcnally. Also, I find it important to receive a verbal message of a recent accident several miles up the road I'm travelling.


----------



## Kationds (Apr 21, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Agree with you, but in case it disturb you, turn it off!


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Why is this a featured thread?
We're independent contractors and it's our choice to have the navigation audio on or not. If a rider doesnt like it, it's their choice to continue to their destination or end the ride right there.
Now , I turn my audio off except for alerts because, well she talks too much, but that's my choice. Who are you to tell drivers to
*Drivers, turn your Nav. volume OFF. *


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> I'm quite surprised at the sheer number of driver fairies in the USA (based on the responses to date). At least in Australia its only 1 out of every 10 that have the tinkerbell feature on.


Wow ! well maybe all of us drivers in the USA thinks maybe you should just go back DOWN UNDER, where your stupid options belong! IJS! Better yet, maybe you should just take the bus or train, sounds bout right for someone as ignorant as yourself! Cheers mate!


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> You guys are talking as if the OP was a topic for debate. It's not. Turn your voice nav off or stop driving Uber.
> 
> /thread


Why don't you just buy a car and stop trying to act like some low budget chauffeured prick. I swear, you get what you pay for, so get in, stfu, then get out. Everyone is happy. Maybe the driver chooses to turn the volume up in order to keep the conversation to a minimum. Obviously, in your case, with your animated kitty avatar, shitty attitude, and overall weak and toxic personality, you may be designated as person to block out.

So if that car that picked you up was a new Audi with the Blackvue IR camera pointed at you, then I did it on purpose because I felt you were a dick.

Btw when you /thread you don't come back to acknowledge responses...like I did


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I like voice prompts. The voice can help cue a turn or exit so I can focus on defensive driving. I used to use blue tooth earbud but I would get ear fatigue. I used blue tooth to keep pax from hihacking directions. I do have lower ratings with audio map on but with low pay rates I dont care about my rating. I want out...


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Sorry but my first name is Rand but my last is not Mcnally. Also, I find it important to receive a verbal message of a recent accident several miles up the road I'm travelling.


No you don't lol!! My point is for a normal where if you're in your part of town you don't need your gps telling you to turn left here, right there. You should be familiar with your city and surrounding areas. Because I notice the god will sometimes take you around 2 blocks when there's no need and can just cut through. I'd show you an example but I just got a request lol


----------



## 87gnsteve (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's one for amateurs....my area covers 1600 square miles YES 1600! Without guided GPS and the voice assistance the ride wouldn't not happen.
Its kinda funny when someone who knows their tiny rat maze really well; speaks authoritatively on how the lions should roam their expansive domain.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

87gnsteve said:


> Here's one for amateurs....my area covers 1600 square miles YES 1600! Without guided GPS and the voice assistance the ride wouldn't not happen.
> Its kinda funny when someone who knows their tiny rat maze really well; speaks authoritatively on how the lions should roam their expansive domain.


Well now i'm really impressed


----------



## Zylum (Mar 29, 2017)

I find it very useful to have the south and loud enough for passengers to here. It helps keep your eyes on the road and not have to look at the map all the time and I do look at the map and look ahead when the timing is right while driving. As stated before letting people here the directions gives them input and can suggest a better route even if they didn't say anything before. Also doesn't it depend where you drive meaning how your city is layed out. My city has lots of hills and windy roads and odd intersections that would require good directions no matter how many trips you have done. I'm also not a new driver. Navigation is essential so each driver should figure out the best setup for them. People would rather hear a gps than have the driver getting them lost.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> No you don't lol!! My point is for a normal where if you're in your part of town you don't need your gps telling you to turn left here, right there. You should be familiar with your city and surrounding areas. Because I notice the god will sometimes take you around 2 blocks when there's no need and can just cut through. I'd show you an example but I just got a request lol


I don't think the idea of the GPS is to tell the driver which way to go- but to protect against fare adjustments that will come if he doesn't.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I love the Bluetooth ear piece. I keep it in my left ear and the volume all the way down on my phone. The pax never know I have it and I hardly ever look at the map. I have even had compliments where the pax notices that I don't look at the map and mentioned how well I know the area.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think the idea of the GPS is to tell the driver which way to go- but to protect against fare adjustments that will come if he doesn't.


You're bringing up something irrelevant man. You're still taking the same route with or without the gps voice. And for you as a driver to use your best knowledge of the best route I'm not saying to take and inefficient route


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Voice guided navigation is the domain of amateurs.


But, that's what I am.
I am not a professional driver - I am an Uber driver.

You want a professional driver? Call a cab. A limo. An ambulance. A beer truck driver ... not me. 
I am an Uber driver. 
OK?


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

You guys say turn the voice navigation off? I agree. I don't use voice navigation at all. Matter of fact, I don't even use GPS, and I don't use any kind of phone mount in my car. Don't need it; I just know my town, and I put my phone down and drive. If you don't know your area, don't drive there.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Termie said:


> You guys say turn the voice navigation off? I agree. I don't use voice navigation at all. Matter of fact, I don't even use GPS, and I don't use any kind of phone mount in my car. Don't need it; I just know my town, and I put my phone down and drive. If you don't know your area, don't drive there.


How rational...


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

Termie said:


> You guys say turn the voice navigation off? I agree. I don't use voice navigation at all. Matter of fact, I don't even use GPS, and I don't use any kind of phone mount in my car. Don't need it; I just know my town, and I put my phone down and drive. If you don't know your area, don't drive there.


LOL your town of Lafayette is 27 square miles and a population of 73,000! What a joke to not know that area, try coming down to a metro that JUST the urban area is 1,407 sq miles and has a population of over 4 million.


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Termie said:


> You guys say turn the voice navigation off? I agree. I don't use voice navigation at all. Matter of fact, I don't even use GPS, and I don't use any kind of phone mount in my car. Don't need it; I just know my town, and I put my phone down and drive. If you don't know your area, don't drive there.


Sure, if your pax only wanted rides around your town, but my town includes the Northeast Megopolis from DC to NYC and more than half a dozen major international airports. Call me an amateur, but there's no way I'd be able to pick up a pax from a local hotel and get them to Terminal B in EWR without a GPS.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I have it plugged into the audio port on my radio but all but the front speakers are turned off. I'd rather listen to Nav then keep looking at it. Most Pax are looking down at their phones or have headphones on anyway. Also when the Pax can hear it a bit, they can tell you a better way to get there if they have one.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

I always have the volume on navigation while driving
My rating is 4.98


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

JaySonic said:


> Drivers with a history of impaired vision should be banned from the platform.
> 
> Using GPS voice prompts for navigation is the same as reading a book with a CD that has Tinkerbell telling you when to turn the page.
> 
> Therefore from this moment on, I will be referring to everyone who uses this feature, as 'Tinkerbell Drivers'.


So are you saying everyone over 40 shouldn't be driving? After 40 most people need reading glasses or bifocals. I told my optometrist that i was an Uber driver and he adjusted my prescription accordingly.


----------



## JD352 (Apr 17, 2017)

Meh, I could see UberBlack, UberLux, or UberSelect drivers doing this. But, since Uber is based on ride sharing, I don't expect UberX and Pool drivers to know where to go without guidance. I'm also not a fan of having something glued to my ear to hear directions. 

If I know where I'm going, I turn it off. If I'm in an unfamiliar area, I keep it low. But, I don't keep it blasting.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

GPS- "SHORTER, FASTER ROUTE AVAILA..."

*CHASH*

PAX- "what was that?"

DRIVER- "that... ohhh.. uhhhh.. nothing.. "


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

crazyb said:


> So are you saying everyone over 40 shouldn't be driving? After 40 most people need reading glasses or bifocals. I told my optometrist that i was an Uber driver and he adjusted my prescription accordingly.


Told my psychiatrist I was driving for Uber. He almost did an involuntary admission. Instead he adjusted my meds and said, "you'll probably be safe in public."


----------



## Evilblues77 (Dec 7, 2016)

Quiet simply if they do not want to hear my navigation speak.
1. Use headphones,
2. Don't request Uber
3. I am driving. I will do what I feel that is necessary to do my job the best way possible. 
4. Your desire to get a cheap $2.50 Uber Pool ride home gives me no option but to get you to your destination ASAP so I can get to the next rider.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I need to be able to hear the navigation over your loud obnoxious blabbing and whatever crappy EDM music you're blasting out of your cell phone over the music I already have playing in the car.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> But, that's what I am.
> I am not a professional driver - I am an Uber driver.
> 
> You want a professional driver? Call a cab. A limo. An ambulance. A beer truck driver ... not me.
> ...


You're too modest!! Silly you! Haha


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

Doowop said:


> How rational...


Hahaha


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I have voice guided directions on full blast. That's just me, but I really do. Don't really care about their comfort level, just removes any confusion about which way I'm going. Also I'm really bad at driving.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

If there's one thing this thread illustrated very well, it's that Americans are amateurs.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Don't tell people what to do. I turn mine on and if a pax requests I turn it off I will. It's easier and safer to hear the instructions than to take your eyes off the road and estimate where 900 feet to the next turn is when the GPS is slightly off..


----------



## Springfield Honda (Mar 27, 2017)

Nah, voice nav is no indicator of whether a driver knows their territory. Riders have wised up to skimmers/scammers trying to inflate fares. A quick browse of the entire forum reveals how many drivers justify TOS violations for a quick buck.

Leaving the nav on the soft setting lets the riders know (1) traffic conditions, (2) intended route, with opportunity for us to negotiate deviations, and (3) when we're beginning our final approach.

Not one person has asked me to turn it off. The comments I've received are appreciation in being transparent. If there's another route I think is more efficient, I'll bring it up and always stress "this is your ride; tell me how you want to get there."

And the nav screen is large and visible at all times.

Ratings and tips are above what I've read others are reporting.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Do professional drivers operate on an aged Honda Civic with a private minimum auto insurance without any accredited professional driver certification ? Expecting professional service from an Uber driver is like expecting a certified massause from a 'rub and tug' massage parlor.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Do professional drivers operate on an aged Honda Civic with a private minimum auto insurance without any accredited professional driver certification ? *Expecting professional service from an Uber driver is like expecting a certified massause from a 'rub and tug' massage parlor.*


Not really but in your mind, maybe.

One doesn't need to be a "professional" of anything, to show a little professionalism in their chosen occupation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> Do professional drivers operate on an aged Honda Civic with a private minimum auto insurance without any accredited professional driver certification ? Expecting professional service from an Uber driver is like expecting a certified massause from a 'rub and tug' massage parlor.


 If you are getting paid, then guess what? You my friend, are a professional Uber driver, like it or not.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Not really but in your mind, maybe.
> 
> One doesn't need to be a "professional" of anything, to show a little professionalism in their chosen occupation.


Can an amateur pilot fly a commercial jet by showing ' a little professionalism' ? A profession that does not require a professional certification process and legal liabilities can not demand professional tags.



Cableguynoe said:


> If you are getting paid, then guess what? You my friend, are a professional Uber driver, like it or not.


Can you show any government issued license which is called 'professional uber driver ' ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> Can you show any government issued license which is called 'professional uber driver ' ?


Not everything requires a government issued license. So what are you? An amateur driver?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Can an amateur pilot fly a commercial jet by showing ' a little professionalism' ? A profession that does not require a professional certification process and legal liabilities can not demand professional tags.


Reread



Havoc said:


> Not really but in your mind, maybe.
> 
> One doesn't need to be a "professional" of anything, to *show a little professionalism in their chosen occupation.*


Is an amateur pilot a chosen occupation? NO, but he can show professionalism when taking passengers for a flight.

You seem to be confused between a "professional" which none of us are (though we are getting compensated for our work, amateurs do not) and professionalism that a lot of drivers here seem to be lacking.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not everything requires a government issued license. So what are you? An amateur driver?


There are licenses for commercial drivers. However, if you use your private vehicle for commercial purpose without a commercial license , you are open to all sorts of legal problem should one wishes to prosecute you in a court of law. Just look at the number of legal challenges that rideshare companies facing now. Do whatever you enjoy. Good luck.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> There are licenses for commercial drivers. However, if you use your private vehicle for commercial purpose without a commercial license , you are open to all sorts of legal problem should one wishes to prosecute you in a court of law. Just look at the number of legal challenges that rideshare companies facing now. *Do whatever you enjoy.* Good luck.


Sounds like a fifteen year old...

No one said we were commercial drivers.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Sounds like a fifteen year old...
> 
> No one said we were commercial drivers.


This is an 'ad hominem attack'. When you call someone a 15y old , it tells everything about your attitude , education and 'professionalism'. lol. Good luck with your dream job.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Its peer to peer pirate taxis, the drivers are clearly not professionals. Literally anyone with a car and phone can do it, there's no training, and most drivers have only worked for a few weeks, probably part-time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't know about you guys, but I am a professional drunk driver. I drive drunks for a living, that is.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> This is an 'ad hominem attack'. When you call someone a 15y old , it tells everything about your attitude , education and 'professionalism'. lol. Good luck with your dream job.


Reread again, I didn't write that you were a fifteen year old but your ending comment sounded of one. In your own words, your ending comment "tells everything about your attitude , education and 'professionalism'."



rembrandt said:


> Good luck with your dream job.


Another good one, damn you are on a roll.

BTW, I haven't driven for months!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I am a professional drunk driver. I drive drunks for a living, that is.


I never drove drunks, only dove in the morning, However, I did pick up and take home quite a few disheveled women with musty alcohol on their breath on the weekend mid mornings!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Feeling like you need to show off you navigation skills, is totally unnecessary. Frankly, most pax won't even notice or care. I am blasting those turn by turn instructions as loud as my phone will allow FTW. As I start trip, I'll usually say something like "I'll just follow Uber's GPS, unless you have a better route, feel free to speak up." 95% they say 'thats fine' or sonthing like that.


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


We drivers are actually not your taxi cabs. We own that car and are nice enough to share our car with you and get you there safely. It's RIDESHARE not taxi service. You if you are not happy may call the taxi and pay more for their professionalism. Meanwhile I will stick with the nice riders I have who don't feel they are owed the world.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

gjenn1966 said:


> We drivers are actually not your taxi cabs. We own that car and are nice enough to share our car with you and get you there safely. It's RIDESHARE not taxi service. You if you are not happy may call the taxi and pay more for their professionalism. Meanwhile I will stick with the nice riders I have who don't feel they are owed the world.


I'll ride in your car any day babe


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

gjenn1966 said:


> We drivers are actually not your taxi cabs. We own that car and are nice enough to share our car with you and get you there safely. It's RIDESHARE not taxi service. You if you are not happy may call the taxi and pay more for their professionalism. Meanwhile I will stick with the nice riders I have who don't feel they are owed the world.


I think he may be under the illusion that Uber drivers are career drivers.
Nope. Side cash for most so you bet they use navigation.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

They love the uk voice. It always spark conversation.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Ever Tipped a driver in your life? Take the bus.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I always leave the audio navigation on. On approximately 10% of the rides a rider will say: "That's wrong" or words to that effect. Most of my riders both listen and look at the verbal cues. They tell me it makes them feel a bit more assured.

I do wish we had the option, either thru the Uber app or some add on android app that could change the voice to something else... I would gladly switch the school teacher's voice to that of James Earl Jones...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Here you go...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Here you go...


That was PAINFUL!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah, he used to do a set about how he'd be a horrible GPS voice with his stutter, but once waze opened it up for custom, he kinda had to do it, just a joke mostly.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


Geez, hope you, or a d-bag like yourself never gets in my car! But on a serious note, you give valuable insight into the deranged minds of some uber riders!


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> A few recent trips I've taken, and the driver has the speech guide on Google Maps turned on, in a few cases, really loud. This really reeks on unprofessionalism, and I think many riders would lose all confidence in the driver.
> 
> Sure, they know you're using GPS navigation, but the obnoxious sensory element of audio is not something a passenger should endure.
> 
> ...


You're a bit wrong there.
I mount mine on the vents, for the vents are high.Depends on the car. I do turn off the volume. It's all very clean, and my lines of sight are not very divergent.

When I can, I'd love to get a Bluetooth earpiece thing to hear the navigation. Why?

It updates faster than the displayed Google map, so I get forewarned about a turn more quickly than waiting for my little icon on the displayed map to scurry up.
It alerts me to a change that's not dependent on my eyes seeing it on the display in that laggy way it's always displayed.
It's safer for the passenger since I can keep my eyes on the road and be prompted only when a change is needed rather than me monitoring the display contantly.
Driving is tedious no matter how interesting and precious the passenger thinks she is. Anything that helps me navigate in some other mode than "visual" is welcome -- passenger instructions, a GPS voice, etc.
The nature of your critique is completely understandable from a rider's perspective, but you must actually do the job for a while before suggesting that drivers implement tips and advice from riders that might make their stupid lives a tad bit more pleasant at the expense of others.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

pismire said:


> Feeling like you need to show off you navigation skills, is totally unnecessary. Frankly, most pax won't even notice or care. I am blasting those turn by turn instructions as loud as my phone will allow FTW. As I start trip, I'll usually say something like "I'll just follow Uber's GPS, unless you have a better route, feel free to speak up." 95% they say 'thats fine' or sonthing like that.


Really ??? Crap ! I've just been telling them "Just stfu back there pal. Who the F's driving this sh^tbox, you or me ???"..........Maybe this has something to do with a sudden influx of 1*'s..... Ya think ??


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Here you go...


Hahahahahaha yes!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Those who need their hand held by the voice are mindless drones.


I offer a safe, efficient and friendly drive. Why would you be the least bit concerned about what else goes on in my vehicle?

Every once in a while I come across some pontificating dork on these forums that think I should know every street and the address of every hotel and restaurant. Maybe they don't have two large cities and numerous mushrooming towns in their driving area.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> I offer a safe, efficient and friendly drive. Why would you be the least bit concerned about what else goes on in my vehicle?
> 
> Every once in a while I come across some pontificating dork on these forums that think I should know every street and the address of every hotel and restaurant. Maybe they don't have two large cities and numerous mushrooming towns in their driving area.


They're getting their cheap ride precisely because I don't know the area in detail and rely on GPS. I'm not a professional cab driver; I'm sharing my ride and will do the best I can and, ultimately, you'll get what you pay for -- duh.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Tars Tarkas said:


> They're getting their cheap ride precisely because I don't know the area in detail and rely on GPS. I'm not a professional cab driver; I'm sharing my ride and will do the best I can and, ultimately, you'll get what you pay for -- duh.


Wait, you expect people to use logic and reason? Haven't you heard, this is the self-entitled emo generation that gets whatever they want and it's always someone else's fault. It's the new hippie era man, quit oppressing them with common sense!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

My volume is very loud because when I have no pax I am listening to music and need to listen to incoming requests. I am never going to turn it up and down as rides ebb and flow. I use waze with the English woman's voice. Two people have enjoyed her voice and I find it soothing. Pax can listen to it or hate in silence but nobody is turning down Kate.



Retired Senior said:


> I always leave the audio navigation on. On approximately 10% of the rides a rider will say: "That's wrong" or words to that effect. Most of my riders both listen and look at the verbal cues. They tell me it makes them feel a bit more assured.
> 
> I do wish we had the option, either thru the Uber app or some add on android app that could change the voice to something else... I would gladly switch the school teacher's voice to that of James Earl Jones...


when u take enough rides you will realize uber nav is garbage. Switch to waze and you have a bunch of voice options!


----------

